

It From Bit: The Case Of Gravity (Entropy may cause gravity) - eru
http://www.scientificblogging.com/hammock_physicist/it_bit_case_gravity

======
hga
An interesting theory:

"The crux of the article can be summarized in one sentence:

If it smells like entropy, and it behaves like entropy, it probably is
entropy."

Reports by others indicate it's not sufficiently developed but has that "feels
right" sort of thing that indicates it might be promising. Not sure if it has
any testable predictions, though (it is from a string theorist, then again
it's a very young theory).

Slashdot discussed it yesterday, and there's _some_ wheat admit the usual
chaff: [http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/01/10/1936240/The-
End-O...](http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/01/10/1936240/The-End-Of-
Gravity-As-a-Fundamental-Force)

